# Ick



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

we have ick in our shrimp tank, i've noticed it on the thread fins, seems like noone else has is (different rasboras)
i have turned up the heater, but what should i let it go to?
and how much salt should i put into my 10g tank?
will the salt or ick hurt my shrimps (cherry)
thanks


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

shrimps are weak to medication. ive actually used ick medication in my tank with amanos and cherries in them, i used about 1/3 dose of the recommended dose for 10g and they survived.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

how much salt do i put in?????????,
i dont want to kill my plants of shrimp


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

im having similiar problems, with similiar concerns regarding my amanos. i know salt wont bother them but im iffy on the ick medication.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Salt will harm plants, unless at quite low concentrations. I'd say a teaspoon for every 10 gallons is a good start, but watch your plants, and be prepared to do a lot of water changes should they start to die.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Most treatment (meds or high temps) for Ich will also kill the shrimp, unfortunately your going too have too set up a QT, a tank or even just a rubber made with a filter too keep water flow going will work. from their i have 2 suggestions either 

1) remove the shrimp into a qt tank, raise the temps in your current tank too 86 (use a good internal thermometer too make sure your getting exact temps) the hgh temps will speed up the life cycle on the ich, but they should not be able too reproduce unless you let the temps drop below 85. within a week all signs of ich will be gone, i suggest waiting a second week too insure no stragler can re-infest the tank, then after week 2 lower temps bring back the shrimp. (this is my personal preference because it will treat fish and tank together , keeps the filter stable, fish wont get stressed form a move, and shrimp will need a much smaller qt!)


2) remove the fish into a bare QT tank/tote and do the same process, in this case you'll want too QT them for 2-3 weeks min too make sure any ich in the main tank has time too complete it's life cycle and die off. While in QT same process of a week at 86 should clear it up a second too be safe, the 3rd week of t is for the main tank as the ich at those lower temps will move through it's life cycle at a slower pace, however without fish they should die off after a generation 1-2 weeks depending on temps. (down sides is longer time ,stress on fish put into qt, bigger QT needed , and you bio media cultures will begin too starve off the moment you remove your stock so might cause a crash/mini on re-introduction)

The salt wont hurt the process but is not needed salt has NOTHING do do with treating ich, with plants and shrimp it's not worth the risk. It might help fish in healing but wont fight ich. Meds will of course kill ich but in my experience its MUCH less effective then high temps (ie ich comes back) It also has side effects like killing bio bacteria, stressing fish, and killing inverts. All unnecessary problems and risks when a simple cure is available. also remember that a stressed fish is much more susceptible too ich and other disease. So whatever method you use try too keep the fish as close too regular routine and stress free as well, their own immune system is important too any cure!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I introduced some small koi into my pond. I noticed after a couple of days all my fish became sick. I had to treat my pond. The expert at my local nursery, and she really is an expert, told me I had 2 choices. Large doses of salt, and I mean large, like 4 kilos, or meds. I went with meds and used ECORX ich control for 2 weeks and all was well. It cost $30 for 17oz bottle but i still have 1/2 container left.
Later in my 90 gal, I found a juvy cichlid with ich. I used one teaspoon into the tank and the next morning the ich was gone from his body and didnt return. I swear by this product as it is fast acting. I've only used it twice since then and it does the trick. I havent had a case of ich for the last eight months and I think the reason why is because I now do weekly water changes religiously. JMHO.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya, i would not expose koi too prolonged high temps, so your sorta stuck using med's. Salt just increases slime coat production, I'm sure the initial addition of salt would also cause some massive die off too the ich cultures from shock treatment, and combined with the increased slim coat would probably be enough for healthy fish too beat out the ich on their own avoiding a re-infestation of a salt tolerant strand, but i wouldn't trust it in a tank. In a small space it's a good chance the ich that bit of ich that does adapt too the salt will find a host before dying. and then it'll take off again just more tolerant too salt this time. 

I've had brackish fish get ich and i kept my brackish at the higher end of the spectrum so i wouldn't trust salt alone. I use salt in some tanks combined with he heat treatment but only in tank that will tolerate it like unplanted Mbuna tank's, anything with plants or scaleless fish i just use high temps and skip the salt.

lot's of options, and i'm sure they all work if done properly uder the correct circumstances. Whatever you decide too try make sure too separate the shrimp from he treatment, as any of the options will likely kill any inverts as well.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

uhgggg...
im still fighting this ick,
i turned up the temp and took out my shrimp and plants and added ick treatment, i think i need to use something else because Ive put in treatment for three days stopped for one then another three days, Ive made my first death yesterday my chilli rasbora died, my chilli's didn't get any ick till a few days ago and they seem to be getting it the worse, no one else has it now just them....
uggg i want it gone so i can put my shrimp and plants back in....
what am i doing wrong, any suggestions


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I find some Ich medicine is too strong for smaller fish. I would personally use the salt method as it is the safest method for fish.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ive cured ick on black neon tetras and cory in a 10g with amanos in them. just add 1/3 of the dose recommend for a 10g at a time, wait two days do a 20% water change and repeat until the ick is gone. take away any carbon from your filter if you have it and crank the heat up a bit to around 82F should be ok.


----------



## DonMarquardt (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ick meds*

Hi:

I have an outdoor pond with 5 8 year old Koi(20 inches) and about 30 goldfish(3-8 inches). Spring of 2010 I thought we again had Ick on the goldfish. Too late I discovered they have breeding turbecles.

Now I have 2 US gallons of Rid Ick($203). I would like to find someone to take it off my hands for 50% of original cost who will use it.

Thanks


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

DonMarquardt said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have an outdoor pond with 5 8 year old Koi(20 inches) and about 30 goldfish(3-8 inches). Spring of 2010 I thought we again had Ick on the goldfish. Too late I discovered they have breeding turbecles.
> 
> ...


Try posting in the classified ads instead; u'll probably get a lot more replies there


----------



## DonMarquardt (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion

D


----------



## stenchtrench (Nov 12, 2010)

hi i have a 72 gallon bowfront salt water tank and i have the ich on most of my fish its a problum that keeps poping up i have tryed evreything from freshwater baths to garlic omost evreything cane n.e one halp me?


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

i would use quick cure. i had ick about a month back. tried raising the temp but some of my plecos don't like it and lost two of them. dialed the temp back and used quick cure and now it seemed that everything is fine now. i did lose 80% of my cardinals and my hatchets before I got rid of the ick.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't think quick cure is a very good idea in a salt water tank... Especially if he has corals and inverts. I'd invest om a small 8-9 watt UV sterilizer, and use that. I've never dealt with marine ich though so I'm not sure what'll work. I do know that copper based meds seem to work really well, but it's also very toxic to inverts.


----------



## stenchtrench (Nov 12, 2010)

I read a uv one will work but it cane kill off a lot of micro algy as well I have 3 tanks a blue one a powder blue and a butterfly and they seem to get it the worst I found out cuzz they don't have scales but a slime to help them from getting it the fish store sucks when u won't info cuzz they will try to sell u 10 diff things like I asked it they could get something like that easy or what's what about them and they told my they don't get stuff like ick easy so I would buy them and now at the last min I'm trying to find out what I cane do about the problem instead of finding out how to prevent the problem


----------

